# My new packers



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just went and picked up two new packgoats this evening. One is an alpine/oberhasli who is 5 years old about 35 inches tall, the other is an alpine/toggenburg 7 yrs old about 32 inches tall. Found them in the classifieds, paid 75 each. The seller told me they have had some packing experience. They seem pretty mellow and have already warmed up to my brother in law and me. Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of the other new goat, Alpine/Toggenburg.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations NightHawk!

I think I saw these two on KSL and hoped they'd find a good home!


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you! Yes I found them on ksl. I also have a question, my young buck tried to be the dominant goat but after duking it out with the white goat, he lost and is now very scared of him. I separated them for now, do you think they will calm down after a few days? If they are in the same pen, the bigger new goat stills beats on my younger buck. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

They will come to an understanding, one will be the dominant one and hopefully the younger will relaize that it isnt going to be him, mixing ages always will make s struggle but there will always be a dominant one that the others give way to, just make sure the dominant one does give way to YOU. 

If you can give them a bigger pen that would be good, in a smaller pen the lessons will be more intense. How are they doing today?


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay, well just got back from a hike with my two new boys, Achilles and Leonidas. Also brought along Dragon my young buck. In the pen for the last few days it is still kind of the same story as before. Achilles is separated from Dragon and Leo, but will try to butt Dragon still, through the fence that separates them. But Dragon doesn't exactly help because he seems to know Achilles can't get him and sorta taunts him. Anyway, on the hike they seemed to do pretty good. They all followed along nicely, the only problem being Achilles was the lead goat but Dragon wanted to be also but if he got to close to me or Achilles he would get butted. Achilles seemed pretty good about backing off when I would shout NO! Is there any good fix to this problem? Both goats wanting to be lead and next to or right behind me when walking? Here are some pics


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is another pic, I only know how to upload one pic per post from my phone... Anyway, another curious question I had is I noticed was when we stopped to take a break near a sunflower patch is what each goat chose to eat. Achilles was only eating the leaves off the sunflowers, Dragon ate the leaves and flowers, while Leonidas was eating grass and weeds and shrubs. Any thoughts? Is this just a personal preference? I just found it interesting.


----------

